# Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?



## Piddel (25. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,
nach umfangreichen Umbauten / Sanierungsarbeiten am Teich möchte ich den Uferbereich anders gestalten und suche einen geeigneten Farn.
Im Urlaub habe ich einen Teich gesehen wo ringsum __ Farne wachsen - hab leider nicht nachgefragt.....daher meine Suchanfrage:

Farnpflanze ca. 50-70 cm hoch, dunkelgrün mit kräftigen "Rippenzweigen" und schön *aufrecht stehend !*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ? Ach ja, Standort wäre sonnig und dauerfeucht.
Danke und liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## willi1954 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Moin

eigentlich lieben __ Farne mehr den Schatten, aber schau mal hier

LG Willi


----------



## pema (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hallo Peter,
deine Beschreibung passt leider zu ungef. 80% aller Farnsorten

Aber der Standort: 'sonnig' schränkt da die Auswahl ziemlich drastisch ein. Bei mir gedeiht der __ Hirschzungenfarn (Phyllitis scolopendrium) auch an verhältnismäßig sonnigen Standorten. Aber wirklich sonnig steht bei mir nur der __ Perlfarn (Onoclea sensibilis). Dann braucht er aber nasse Füße...aber die hätte er ja bei dir
Als Alternative könntest du ja für Halbschatten sorgen, in dem du z.B. __ Blutweiderich setzt, in deren Halbschatten dann eine ganze Reihe von Farnen wachsen könnten.

petra


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> eigentlich lieben __ Farne mehr den Schatten, aber schau mal hier
> 
> LG Willi



...Danke Willi - schöne Übersicht 


@Petra: Wenn der Farn dauerfeucht steht, dann dürfte doch die 80 %ige Sonne kein Problem sein ? War so mein Gedanke oder lieg ich da falsch ? ..
LG Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Mein Wurmfarn wächst überall, auch in eher trockenen Bereichen. Sonne bekommt er so 6h am Tag ab.

Wie lange wäre denn bei Dir die direkte Sonne ? Achtung, __ Farne sind giftig und gerade jetzt in der Hebstschneidezeit lieber einen Mundschutz beim Abschnibbeln tragen - 





> Seine Sporen sollten nicht eingeatmet werden, weil das darin enthaltene hochgiftige Enzym Thiaminase im Verdacht steht, das Knochenmark anzugreifen und krebserregend zu sein



Quelle: http://www.garten-treffpunkt.de/lexikon/farne.aspx


----------



## Piddel (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hallo Ralf,
also direkte Sonne wäre ca. 3/4 des Tages gegeben. Nachmittags verschwindet sie erst hinter einer Riesenkiefer. __ Farne ja sind überwiegend Schattenliebhaber...

Mein Favorit wäre der __ Rippenfarn "blechnum spicant" - soll ich es mit dem mal versuchen ? 
Grüße Peter

NS wußte gar nicht das es soviele verschiedene Farne gibt


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

mein absoluter liebling ist dieser hier
http://www.gartenpflanzen-infos.de/208/schmuck-farn--japanese-painting--1-pflanze-13.html
jörg


----------



## pema (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hallo Peter,
__ Farne sind in erster Linie Schatten oder Halbschattengewächse. Trockenheit können sie sowieso nicht ab. Und direkte Sonne meistens eben auch nicht
Aber Versuch macht klug. 

petra


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hab nen Farn im Garten, der bekommt von Morgens bis frühen nachmittag voll Sonne ab und steht in normalem lehmigen Gartenboden also auch nicht besonders feucht. 

 

Aber was genau das für ne Sorte ist... das weiss ich nicht , der steht da bestimmt schon 20 Jahre, wenn nicht deutlich länger.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hallo Wuzzel,
ich würde auf den klassischen "Wurmfarn" tippen - bei ausreichender Wasserversorgung ist der eine regelrechte Plage! Ich habe ihn bei mir nur auf der "Nordseite" vom Grundstück ansiedeln können. Dort kämpft er gegen __ Taglilien, und eine Art "__ Riesenmaiglöckchen". Das recht erfolgreich seit fünf Jahren. Keine andere Pflanze würde an dieser Stelle noch wachsen... .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hi Peter,

bei mir siehts so aus wie beim Wuzzel, die Wurmfarne bekommen locker 4-5h direkte Morgensonne ab und stehen am Fuße meines __ Rhododendron. Allerdings habe ich die Erde dort mit einer Mulchschicht versehen - die hält die Feuchtigkeit etwas im Boden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hi Peter,

es gibt einige __ Farne die es auch, obwohl normalerweise im Halbschatten/Schatten lebend, es bei feuchten Boden auch in der Sonne aushalten. 
Für saure (mooriger, laubmullhaltige Böden !!!!) Teichrandlagen sind folgende meißt gut verwendbar (bis auf den Sumpffarm dürfen sie aber nicht direkt im Wasser stehen - sind fast alle hier auch schon im Lexikon zu finden)

__ Perlfarn (Onoclea sensibilis) - wuchert
Trichterfarn (Matteucia strutiopteris) - bildet mit der Zeit auch große Bestände
__ Rippenfarn (Blechnum spicant)
__ Sumpflappenfarn (Thelypteris palustis) - wuchert ebenfalls und wächst auch noch im 10-20cm tiefem Wasser
__ Königsfarn (__ Osmunda regalis) - wächst horstig
Wurmfarn (Dryoptersis) - der ganz "normale" 0815 Waldfarn
__ Pillenfarn - sieht aber eher nach Gras aus
__ Kleefarn - hat "Kleeblätter"

@Petra: Farne wachsen nicht nur in feuchten Ecken, es gibt auch eine gewaltige Anzahl von Farnen (auch hier in Mitteleuropa kommen welche davon vor) die auch in trockenen und sogar vollsonnigen heißen Felsenbereichen wachsen (wie z.B der Milzfarn - Ceterach officinarum oder einige Asplenium -Arten)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Farn (e)  für den Teichrand ?*

Hallo Frank,
Asplenium wächst bei uns nur gut in beschatteten Natursteinmauerfugen. Ich habe es allerdings auch schon in sonniger Lage gesehen aber in- durch aufsteigendes Teichwasser -  dauerfeuchten Mauerfugen.
Mit Ceterach habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen.
Diese beiden Arten sind aber sicher nicht das, was der TE sich als Farn am Teichrand vorstellt.
petra


----------

